# Hoteche 1200 Watt



## voodoodb (Jan 23, 2017)

Have a Hoteche 1200 watt Generator that has quit producing power:tango_face_sad:. Engine runs great. Has 6 wires coming out of gen head, 2 blue(12vdc), 2 red(110AC), and 2 grey(capacitor). If you measure volts from red wires, get 7.5volts. from the 2 blue wires you get .65 volts. Have tried a new capacitor but did not change it. If you rev it up AC volts go up to about 70 volts.


Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.


Voodoo


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

I am wondering if you just need to Reflash your gen. You might plug a electric drill into the outlet and set the drill on Forward....and hand spin it backwards, watch you fingers if it takes off.


----------



## voodoodb (Jan 23, 2017)

RonJ said:


> I am wondering if you just need to Reflash your gen. You might plug a electric drill into the outlet and set the drill on Forward....and hand spin it backwards, watch you fingers if it takes off.


Thanks Ron, I have tried that and still nothing.


----------

